# Dirt 2 - Problem mit Games for Live



## hollyberg (10. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

ich hab heute meine Sapphire 5850 mit Dirt 2 bekommen. Hab das Spiel über Steam geladen, was auch alles super geklappt hat. Nur will das ganze jetzt nicht über Games for Live funktionieren, das schei... Ding nimmt einfach nicht mein Code an. Danach werd ich dann das Problem mit den Joypad und dem Spiel angehen. Weiß jemand eventuell rat?


----------



## boerigard (10. Februar 2010)

Gibst du den richtigen Code ein?
Es ist nicht der Code vom Coupon. Der richtige Code sollte beim ersten Start erscheinen bzw. durch Rechtsklick auf den Spielenamen.
Ansonsten mal beim Steam-Support melden.


----------



## hollyberg (11. Februar 2010)

hat sich erledigt, hatte nicht gesehen das Steam einen neuen Code generiert, hatte den von dem Gutschein eingegeben. Mein Joypad Problem habe ich auch beseitigt.


----------



## Neodrym (15. Februar 2010)

hatte das selbe problem mal


----------

